# First try a macro



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 1, 2015)

I decided on the Nikon Micro AF-S 85mm lens since it was on sale for a decent price at the top of my price range.  This morning there was a bright morning sun so into the back yard to try out the lens.  The following shots were made more to see if I could get a sharp macro image while holding the camera.  I don't have overly steady hands as the images reveal even with a farely fast shutter speed.

It was a good first test which I will repeat with a monopod and then a tripod.

1.





2.




3.




4.





Thanks for looking,

Dave


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi -  #2 is my favorite.

Also try with some off camera flash if you get a chance.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 1, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Hi -  #2 is my favorite.
> 
> Also try with some off camera flash if you get a chance.



Good point, I will try that too.
I think I nailed it on #2......haha.

Dave


----------



## knswee (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice shots....

ken


----------



## goooner (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice start, I like 2 as well. I think you could have shot that at ISO 100, and maybe brought down your SS to around 250. Judging by the shadow you were shooting into the sun, it worked in this case. My only small nitpick would be to straighten the edge of the bank or whatever the edge in the background is.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 14, 2015)

it looks like a nice sharp lens to me! And nice photos as well!


----------

